# Battle for Middle-Earth LAN problem



## Nikorasu (Jan 25, 2005)

First of all, thanks to all who choose to help me.

I have a PC, and a laptop, connected with standard RJ-45 cable.

PC has 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 + IEEE 802.1x disabled
Laptop has 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0 + IEEE 802.1x disabled.

When PC hosts a LAN game, laptop sees it, but can't join (Connection timed out)
When Laptop hosts a Lan game, PC does not see it.

When Laptop writes something in the chat room (ingame) PC sees it. When PC writes something, laptop does not.


Both machines have Windows XP professional.
I have a firewall. Turning it off does not solve the problem.
When playing Warcraft 3, both machines see each others games, and can join them.
Both installations of LOTR have different working CD keys, and work normally in singleplayer.

The network does not work in Windows. That means the computers do not see each other in "other computers" and I can't get file sharing to work, all i did was entering the IP's. By that I would like you to find me a site that has step-by-step guide on how to get local network working in WIN XP, but i don't think that might be a problem since Warcraft 3 LAN works fine. Then again, I'm completely clueless, so any advice would help me greatly.

Thanks

P.S.: On some forum someone said that "disabling internet connection" can solve the problem, and that it is a very easy thing to do, but I could not find that option anywhere.


----------



## Anarcrim (Apr 18, 2008)

i ve got the same problem.

diff. is 2 desktops and a cross cable the rest is the same.

help?

Anarcrim


----------

